# Sitaatin sulkeminen



## Gavril

Päivää,

Poiminto viime viikon Usari-jutusta:



> - Pekka Jormakka on sairaalassa, eikä kovin hyvässä kunnossa. Uskon,   että hänen MM-kisansa ovat ohi, Leijonien päävalmentaja Erkka Westerlund   sanoi.
> 
> Kisojen direktoraatti tuominnee Shipatsheville pelikieltoa,  jos se  vähänkään kunnioittaa peliä, sääntökirjaa tai pelaajien  turvallisuutta.  Se ei Jormakkaa eikä Suomea enää lohduta. Shipatshevin  sikailu maksoi  paljon.
> 
> Westerlund otti kantaa toiseenkin tuomarimokaan. Venäjän avausmaalia  ei  olisi hänen mielestään pitänyt hyväksyä. Viktor Tihonov tökki   avausmaalin, vaikka kiekko näytti olleen turvallisesti suomalaisvahti   Mikko Koskisen alla.



Toinen kappale ("Kisojen direktoraatti ...") näyttää jatkavan  Westerlundin sitaattia, mutta kolmas kappale ("Westerlund otti ...")  näyttää palaavan jutun kirjoittajan näkökulmaan.

Miten voi päätellä, kuka on sanonut mitä tässä yhteydessä? 

Kun ensimmäinen kappale alkaa lainausmerkillä ja päättyy sanoihin "Erkka  Westerlund sanoi", luulin aluksi että sitaatti oli päättynyt. Mutta  toisen kappaleen sanavalinta ja äänensävy näyttävät osoittavan, että  puhujana on vielä Westerlund. Onko unohdettu jokin välimerkki, joka  osoittaisi lainauksen jatkuvan/päättyneen, vai onko kyse siitä, että en  tunne hyvin välimerkkien käytön sääntöjä?

Kiitos avustanne


----------



## Spongiformi

Jos se todellakin oli tarkoitettu lainauksen jatkoksi, niin jutun kirjoittaja oli unohtanut lisätä alkuun viivan lainauksen merkiksi. Muuten se todellakin näyttää toimittajan itsensä mielipiteeltä.

Painetutkin sanomalehdet Suomessa ovat nykyään väärällään kirjoitusvirheitä, nettilehdistä nyt puhumattakaan. Syynä lienee lehtitalojen taloudellinen ahdinko. Kellään ei ole enää aikaa tai energiaa oikolukea kirjoituksiaan.


----------



## Gavril

Spongiformi said:


> Jos se todellakin oli tarkoitettu lainauksen  jatkoksi, niin jutun kirjoittaja oli unohtanut lisätä alkuun viivan  lainauksen merkiksi. Muuten se todellakin näyttää toimittajan itsensä  mielipiteeltä.



Niin minä aluksi luulin, mutta sopivatko sanat kuten _sikailu_  toimittajan käytettäväksi? En olisi myöskään odottanut toimittajalta niin vahvasti kantaa ottavaa lausetta kun "jos se vähänkään kunnioittaa  peliä ..." (vaikka kyseessä oleva Jormakan taklaus on kyllä vakava aihe).

Tosin joskus kielenkäyttö urheilujutuissa kuulostaa tottumaani "puolueellisemmalta", verrattuna muihin uutisjuttuihin.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Spongiformi said:


> Jos se todellakin oli tarkoitettu lainauksen jatkoksi, niin jutun kirjoittaja oli unohtanut lisätä alkuun viivan lainauksen merkiksi. Muuten se todellakin näyttää toimittajan itsensä mielipiteeltä.


Näin minäkin sen ymmärrän.


----------



## Gavril

Gavril said:


> Tosin joskus kielenkäyttö urheilujutuissa kuulostaa tottumaani "puolueellisemmalta", verrattuna muihin uutisjuttuihin.



Eli tarkemmin sanottuna, olen tottunut näkemään kyseistä kielenkäyttöä ("Shipatsevin sikailu", "jos direktoraatti vähänkään kunnioittaa sääntökirjaa", jne.) lehtien mielipidekirjoituksissa / kolumneissa, mutta en uutisartikkeleissa (jollaisesta alkuperäinen lainaus tulee). Onko yleistä, että urheilutoimittajat ilmaisevat näin avoimesti mielipiteitään sekä tavallisessa artikkelissa että varsinaisessa kolumnissa?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Onko yleistä, että urheilutoimittajat ilmaisevat näin avoimesti mielipiteitään sekä tavallisessa artikkelissa että varsinaisessa kolumnissa?


Ei sanassa 'sikailu' mitään kartettavaa ole. Suomessa on sananvapaus, ja asioista saa puhua niiden oikeilla nimillä. Antero Mertaranta (selostaja) muuten sanoi juuri Venäjä-Saksa ottelun aikana, että kyseisiä ruotsalaistuomareita ei ole myöhemmin näkynyt otteluja selostamassa.


----------



## Hakro

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Ei sanassa 'sikailu' mitään kartettavaa ole. Suomessa on sananvapaus, ja asioista saa puhua niiden oikeilla nimillä.


Sanan 'sikailu' käyttäminen lehtiartikkelissa – jos kyse ei ole sitaatista – osoittaa pelkästään urheilutoimittajien keskuudessa yleisesti vallitsevaa tyylitajun puutetta ja tietenkin koko luistelutappelun ajatusmaailman matalaotsaisuutta.


----------

